# cheap ebay distributors... any thoughts???



## royboy74 (Mar 23, 2009)

I know msd and mallory are the industry standards... but i don't have $300+ for one. Would it be a bad deal (or rookie mistake) to snage a no-name off ebay for $60... I don't know if it is one of those "you get what you pay for" kinda deals... would love some thoughts. :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

royboy74 said:


> I know msd and mallory are the industry standards... but i don't have $300+ for one. Would it be a bad deal (or rookie mistake) to snage a no-name off ebay for $60... I don't know if it is one of those "you get what you pay for" kinda deals... would love some thoughts. :confused


That's the consensus I get from reading threads about them. Lots of slop when new causing erratic timing and it only gets worse if the electronics last long enough to cause more wear. If your current dizzy is working, keep it and start saving your pocket change.


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ebay distributor*

Item number: 150279304914 on Ebay

I bought on of these about 3 months ago from these people.....didn't know it at first but the guy's located about 1/2 mile from my house...I was able to go and pick it up in person......These are awesome and about 1/3 the price elsewhere......I have been more than satisfied. The guys name is Marty. I have bought a couple thing from his e bay store and have been happy with all...no problems....also, his feedback is good also....Hope this helps you.......arty:


----------



## X~Nightstalker (Mar 28, 2009)

I wouldnt go with anything you havnt heard several good reviews about. If you cant spring for the expensive stuff...check your local GM dealership and see if they have the one you need.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jbranontn said:


> Item number: 150279304914 on Ebay
> 
> I bought on of these about 3 months ago from these people.....didn't know it at first but the guy's located about 1/2 mile from my house...I was able to go and pick it up in person......These are awesome and about 1/3 the price elsewhere......I have been more than satisfied. The guys name is Marty. I have bought a couple thing from his e bay store and have been happy with all...no problems....also, his feedback is good also....Hope this helps you.......arty:


Not picking on your distributor but I was in Just Distributors website and there is NO information about any warranty.....:confused Did you get a warranty with yours ?

Royboy, I was also in Summits website and they have a number of choices for under $200, especially if you have a Chev 350 in your 74. I wouldn't shy away from their parts and they have a good reputation for standing behind their namebrand parts.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Royboy, I was also in Summits website and they have a number of choices for under $200, especially if you have a Chev 350 in your 74. I wouldn't shy away from their parts and they have a good reputation for standing behind their namebrand parts.


:agree

Summit was going to be my suggestion!


----------

